# equipment list for stick steering



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Stick steering saves space. Do you have a console already? If not stick steering will be less expensive than installing a console.

Here are some links to start with, it gets self explainitary after a while.http://www.boatstoreusa.com/product.asp?urll=Steering_Stick_Steering&categoryid=Steering&subcat1=Stick%20Steering&subcat2=na

As far as the steering conversion bracket and controls (shift/throttle) a factory dealer could provide those for the best choice or there are plenty of universal parts out there. This a good link to get you started, look under products.http://www.uflexusa.com/start.html


----------



## White_Fly (Jan 15, 2007)

Dave, I did this on a Merc but don't know much about Hondas. I suspect that Honda makes a kit to convert motor to remote.Merc did! You will need the kit plus cables and a remote control box. The remote control box will likely need to be a Honda box. You will need the electrical harness to hook remote to the motor also will likely need to be from Honda. You can buy stick steering unit direct from http://www.ezyglide.com/steering.html. They are the only company that makes stick steering units. Call Pugar at his shop and he can send you the paddles to mount the remote controls for the motor and the stick steering unit. They can be easily glassed in with fiberglass supplies from West Marine or any other place that sells fiberglass supplies. You will also need a steering link to attach the stick steering to the motor. That should about do it. On the Merc, it took about 2-3 hours to do the conversion in the motor to replace the tiller steering with the parts to hook up the shift cables and trottle cables. Then you have to hook up the wiring harness. The wiring harness may be plug and play or you may have to do some wiring on the motor. It should be plug and play on the remote box. The wiring harnesses may come in a number of lengths and that may determine if you have to cut the harness and wire it up by hand. Just don't know how Honda does it. This is not an impossible conversion job to do yourself if you are a good mechanic but I would research well before you start. Talk with a Honda Mechanic before you jump on it yourself. I would estimate that the cost of ALL of the parts is going to be about a GRAND unless you find a deal or some used parts. The stick steering alone is about $250 to $300 with the Steering Link to hook it up.The stick steering unit will be easy to do yourself. The internal work on the motor and wiring will be the hardest. When you are done it will be great. You will never want tiller steering again!!!
GOOD LUCK
Jim


----------



## DaveInGA (Jul 29, 2007)

Gentlemen,

Thank you for the information and encouragement so far. It's gotten me started in the direction I think I want to go.

Here's what I've learned so far:

1. I was wrong about my outboard I bought. It isn't electric start, it's pull start. The bad is I won't be able to key start it. The good is I can buy a simpler, less expensive control box.

2. Here's a list of what I've gotten so far to do the stick steer change:

EZY-Glide stick III Model 870 0409EZ $269.99 (I like the shorter lock to lock time for turning around in rivers.)

EZY glide Universal engine connection kit, salt water (Not sure if I need this yet, have to wait until I pick the engine up from the shop.) 1004 EGLSWK $134.99 (If I need this, I'm going with a salt water kit, since it's going to allow me to go to the coast with the boat if I wish.) If I don't need this, all I'll need is a link arm from a Honda parts dealer according the the EZY glide tech support lady.

Un-Shore, thank you for the links above. The EZY glide tech support lady told me boatstoreusa was one of her biggest buyers and had the best deals on their products.

BF15 side mount control box, not sure which one yet, but prices run from ~ $175.00 to $233.74, depending on which one I'll end up needing, plus around $20-$30.00 apiece for teleflex cables.

So assuming I need everything above and nothing else, I should get away with doing this for around $600 to $700. Of course, things never are that simple. There's gonna likely be more stuff.

Jim,

Thanks for the information and encouragement. I'm pretty sure it'll end up costing darn close to what you're saying, unless I'm real lucky. But I'm getting "gravel" in my shoulders and I'm thinking the tiller steering may not be what I'm able to handle long term. Dang, sucks to get old, my Dad has the same problems with his shoulders.

On a positive note, did the taxes today and I may be able to upgrade my boat to a slightly larger one, making it all worthwhile to do upgrades such as decks, nicer trolling motor, stick steering, etc. 

Thanks again gentlemen, I appreciate your help in my planning.

Regards,

Dave


----------

